
Post-Brexit Britain and the UK’s Shrinking Tech Talent Pool - muyiwaolu
https://hired.com/blog/highlights/brexit-impact-on-uk-talent-pool/
======
dublinclontarf
This "report" is just a blog post.

It doesn't include anything other than percentages or their sources, no total
numbers.

We have no way of knowing how statistically significant it is.

The post also bundles EU and non-EU candidates into "foreign candidates" which
distorts the picture as a whole.

What has historically been a system which favours EU candidates over other
International ones has now been leveled.

~~~
fahadkhan
It will be interesting to see how this pans out for developers that stay in
the UK, like myself. It's too hard a call it either way. In the current anti-
immigration climate I can't see the UK tech industry competing as well as it
has been.

~~~
blibble
the only thing that is likely to halt is the unrestricted freedom of movement
for EU workers

the view amongst the UK electorate is not and has never been "all immigration
is bad", surveys reveal that a majority of the UK electorate actually support
an increase in migration of highly skilled workers

they simply perceive unskilled migration to be a problem, and within the EU
there is no ability to control it

as a result: for the highly skilled from other parts of the world it will
likely become easier and cheaper to migrate to the UK (and the government has
been making noises to this effect)

~~~
pyrale
As an european tech, I don't really care about whaetherthe british electorate
thinks I'm the kind of cattle they want or not. I simply don't want to live in
a society that will accept or reject me based on my utility value.

~~~
guitarbill
It's petty, but when I left the most satisfying thing was knowing that an
ungrateful system no longer receives my above average tax contribution, let
alone benefit from my work in other ways.

~~~
Chris2048
Having an above average tax contribution, simply means you earned more than
average. The fact that you now flip on something so trivial, doesn't that just
mean you were always a liability?

------
bshimmin
"In light of Brexit, have you considered moving to work in another country?"

70% said yes. I'm sure a lot of people, in all industries, and even before
Brexit, have _considered_ this, especially when it's been raining for a
fortnight or there have been particularly annoying Tube strikes. But there's a
big difference between considering doing something and actually doing it.

~~~
dagw
Anecdotally I know a few non-Brits living in London who had been weighing back
and forth whether they should move for a while and Brexit was the thing the
tipped them into action.

So Brexit in isolation might not be the sole reason many people move, but it
will no doubt affect a few people who where already considering their options.

------
sosodaft
Anecdotal: I moved to London for my first software engineering job nine months
ago. The week after I signed my contract, the country voted Leave and my
salary was literally worth $15k USD less overnight.

I'm going back to the US in two weeks for a new job. I'll be making roughly
66% more. Sure, part of that has to do with the fact that I have experience
now. But dev salaries in London weren't great compared to the US even when the
pound was strong.

Honestly, Europe's best hope for keeping tech talent from going to the US may
be Donald Trump cracking down on visas.

~~~
hacker_9
But the pound is still stronger than the dollar, brexit hasn't changed that.
Americans get paid more sure, but the cost of living is ridiculously higher,
and you also have to basically take out another mortgage to afford your health
service. Not to mention the work ethic is a lot worse in the US, you can
expect to spend a lot more time in the office over there.

~~~
no1youknowz
I'm a Brit. Have you lived there?

I have lived in London for 10 years, had my own house. I have lived in the EU
as well.

Having lived in the US for 3 years, and in various states. Here's what I
found.

America Pros.

They get paid much more, and yes they work more hours. Which if done right,
can lead to promotions and networking. Networking which leads to
entrepreneurial-ship.

They have a much larger access to other entrepreneurs and entrepreneurial
ecosystem.

They have more readily available ways of earning money. Earning $100 a day
with a laptop in star bucks is possible. Much more opportunity.

They enjoy a much lower cost of living. Electricity, petrol (gas), food,
takeaways, alcohol is much lower. Lets not forget taxes as well!

They enjoy much larger living accommodations compared to europeans and for
less money.

They have better cell phone plans, with free calls and texts.

They have better access to weather. You can enjoy a nice climate in San Diego,
spend hot summers in Southern Florida, or you can snow board in Utah for the
winter.

Finally, they have much better social mobility in the US. In 12-18 months you
can go from being broke living in a car. To being a millionaire.

America Cons.

Yes, health-care is higher.

UK Pros.

Better access to Healthcare.

Internet is cheaper and faster.

4 Weeks paid vacation time.

\---------

America is an awesome place. It offers so many opportunities than other
countries. It's something that you really can't get from a posting. You truly
have to experience it. Then you'll get it.

~~~
bojan
While I generally agree with you that America is an awesome place (if you can
look past the income inequality), the weather argument does not stand. Let me
repeat your sentence in European terms:

They have better access to weather. You can enjoy a nice climate in central
Italy, spend hot summers in Southern Spain, or you can snow board in French
Alps for the winter.

~~~
no1youknowz
True.

But it's not the same.

For the EU, each country has it's own marketplaces, own stores, own food
cuisines, own ways of doing things. Why? Because they still have their own
national identity.

In America it's one language, a Walmart in Utah is the same Walmart in
Florida, same for Tacobell or Golden Corral. Why? Because it's just one
country.

Until you start moving to the United States of Europe. Both experiences won't
be the same.

------
secfirstmd
Ireland is open for business folks!

-Fastest growing EU country

-12.5% Corporation Tax, pro-enterprise government

-Large amount of the biggest tech and pharma multinationals already using it as European HQ

-English speaking

-Educated workforce

-Fair statutory holidays and employment rights

-Safe, low crime, politically stable

-Green, natural environment

-Decent schools, low cost university education, state healthcare

-Cheap flights to most parts of Europe. US immigration pre-clearance.

-Friendly people

-Gay marriage

-Tons of history, culture, music and sports

-Great beer and pubs

[https://www.enterprise-ireland.com](https://www.enterprise-ireland.com)

~~~
Chris2048
Business, yes, but note income tax is high.

> politically stable

this is somewhat relative. It's perhaps no more corrupt that the US, let's
say.

> low crime

relative to where?

~~~
secfirstmd
Politically stable => peace and no dangerous far left or right parties at the
moment.

Low crime => compared to most EU countries and of course the UK and US. Ditto
terrorism risk.

------
anentropic
I wouldn't be surprised to also see a brain-drain of actual UK citizens
leaving

~~~
coldtea
I, OTOH, wouldn't be surprised if nothing at all changed, with regards to the
economy's prospects or UK citizens leaving.

~~~
MagnumOpus
I would be (given living standards are already dropping).

~~~
coldtea
Anything of statistical significance, or just the normal exaggerations of
newspapers?

------
chvid
AFAIK no employment laws or freedom to move rights for EU citizens in UK has
changed yet?

So this is the effect of what people expect there to happen wrt. EU and UK in
the future. Judging from the numbers the effect is quite strong but obviously
also something that may change quickly once the arrangement between EU and UK
after brexit is fully settled.

~~~
johannes1234321
Even if no law has changed the fear of a hard Brexit might lead people to not
risk their family to move to the UK and then been thrown out.

And yes, there's a possibility that a usable agreement comes out at some point
in time, but by then companies might have decided not to wait, but move to the
continent. Thus giving this a longer-term impact.

